# New guy from Mississippi...



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Just thought I would finally post a thread. Hello from Mississippi.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## B.Butch (May 29, 2007)

welcome what part r u from


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Chancy. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

welcome. I'm from vicksburg.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I am about 90 miles east of Jackson.


----------



## Abraham52 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Welcome!*

Welcome from Flora, 15 min north of Jackson. Not too many MS guys on here.


----------



## tstone (Feb 20, 2004)

Welcome Chancy........ I live about 15 mi south of Meridian.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Abraham52 said:


> Welcome from Flora, 15 min north of Jackson. Not too many MS guys on here.


Ms guys are in the minority on here. Great forum though. I just moved from Madison last year. I was able to do some hunting near Flora a couple of times.


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

tstone said:


> Welcome Chancy........ I live about 15 mi south of Meridian.


Clarksdale? I have a cousin that lives there.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I think Clarksdale is up by Greenville isn't it?


----------



## swamp daddy (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!! I'm from Natchez.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Welcome abroad. Grew up in Laurel, few years in Jackson and went to MSU. Still have lots of family there. Great hunting in the state which I miss almost as much as the great people.......................ck


----------



## TED WILLIAMS (Jun 13, 2006)

*welcome*

clarksdale is 1 hour north of greenville. hello from leland, ms.


----------

